
Young infants with temperature higher than 400 °C are at increased risk for SBI - threecoins
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29387980
======
excerionsforte
Must be a mistake to say 400 in the conclusion. I see 40 thrown around, but
400 twice.

------
Rannath
I'm fairly certain an infant at 400°C has bigger problems than SBI.

------
pmdulaney
I'm not sure which is more likely: threecoins is pointing out how poor the
proofreading is on the NIH website, or he himself is careless like so many who
post on Hacker News.

~~~
threecoins
Yes, I dont believe it is 400 either. :)

------
Spoppys
I think you may have a typo in your title.

------
uberman
Also likely to spontaneously combust!

~~~
Rannath
Is it spontaneous?

------
navjack27
That baby is too hot

